# Codes & Conspiracies: Freemasons Sunday at 10PM on



## My Freemasonry (Apr 9, 2014)

Alice and I were interviewed last April for onscreen segments of a show that is finally airing this next week. Even the title hadn't been picked at the time. Well, it finally airs this Sunday on the American Heroes Channel (formerly the Military Channel) at 10:00 PM. "Codes and Conspiracies: Freemasons" is a title only a mother could love.

For our parts, we were called in to discuss the role of Freemasonry during the American Revolution. They had me walk the procession route from Gatsby's Tavern in Alexandria, Virginia, down to Jones Point where the Masons laid the first cornerstone of the District of Columbia. It was nice to see the Parks Department has added some signage to the lighthouse explaining the significance of the place, along with a pane of glass which allows you to see the boundary marker hidden in the seawall - something you used to have to hike down into the flotsam of the Potomac River to get to.

I believe (it's been a year) that the director told me that Akram Elias, PGM of the District of Columbia, also appears on the show.

I make no promises about the content of the show, apart from our short parts. And even that, God knows what the editorial process did to us.

More...


----------



## Terbak (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Codes & Conspiracies: Freemasons Sunday at 10P*

If you got a chance to see it, was it any good? Worth tracking down? Thanks!

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rpbrown (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Codes & Conspiracies: Freemasons Sunday at 10P*

I didnt watch it Sunday but did record it and watched last night.

I really had to laugh at a lot of the comments that were made. You could really tell who were Masons and who wasnt that they were talking to. Some of the so called experts that they interviewed were way out there on their comments.

By the way, where is my treasure buried? No one told me that part. LOL


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Codes & Conspiracies: Freemasons Sunday at 10P*



rpbrown said:


> By the way, where is my treasure buried? No one told me that part. LOL



There's mention of a golden fleece.  A fleece is placed in a stream and it gradually filters gold dust from the other silt.  It's richly symbolic - The fleece is the lodge.   The stream is humanity.  The brothers are the gold dust specks.  The treasure is buried in our hearts.


----------

